# Is anyone keeping freshwater mussels?



## WarrenMichaels (Sep 5, 2014)

I did a search, and found that someone is keeping freshwater mussels. Unfortunately, that member hasn't posted here in two years. I'm interested in doing this, so if you are or have kept them, please speak up!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've kept freshwater clams before, they are great but you need muddy substrate and some biological supplements like green algae in your water for them to feed on. Mine survived for a long time but eventually died off one by one due to neglect.

Hope this helps!


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

IF YOU ARE DOING REGULAR WATER CHANGES OR KEPPING A VERY CLEAN TANK MUSSELS ARE HARD TO KEEP. Check their preferred diet and check biological supply companies. Find an initial supply and cultivate it. Mussels feed nearly constantly and will suffer if not fed sufficiently. Always check the breeding requirements of the mussel you are getting. Some types of freshwater clam spray their spawn into the gills of fish where they spend their first few months as parasites in the gills. They are not willing guests of the host.


----------

